
Is Atom's growth hurting Intel? - nreece
http://infotech.indiatimes.com/Enterprise-IT/Infrastucture/Is-Atoms-growth-hurting-Intel/articleshow/msid-4498882,curpg-1.cms
======
iigs
No. If the market for a less expensive good is there, it will happen with or
without a company. Intel's fortunate that they can make a product for the
segment and dominate that segment, even if it means a smaller overall market
for the rest of their products.

Compare and contrast Microsoft's position in the netbook market: their entries
into this segment to date have fought the inevitable (such as a 1g cap on
RAM). Other similar efforts they've made, such as Windows Starter Edition have
an arbitrary fixed cap on concurrent running applications. There's presumably
no elegant way for them to handle this wave, and I believe _they_ are in
trouble (to the extent it matters) because of it.

